# Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?



## dupersuper (13. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Gartenteichfreunde!

Ich habe eine Frage..wir sind vor Jahren bereits umgezogen und haben somit auch den Gartenteich mit erworben. Zugewachsen mit einer RIESIGEN 
Seerose. Alles immer schön bedeckt. Der Teich ist sicherlich im Sommer so 6 Stunden in der Sonne. Nachgefüllt wird nur mit Regenwasser und Leitungswasser. Der Teich ist ca. 3,50 m lang, oval und ca. 2m breit und ca 50 cm tief. 

Es war eigentlich alles ok...eine Pumpe wurde nicht betrieben damals. 
Tja, da ich Teichanfänger war / bin...habe ich nach 2 Jahren den Teich einmal komplett reinigen wollen (hätte ich das niemals gemacht). Alles rausgeholt und die riesen Seerose komplett entfern (ich Trottel) die hatte ein Astdurchmesser von rund 8 cm oder mehr! 

Naja, wie auch immer. Dann wurde wieder durch Leitungswasser aufgefüllt und eine Oasepumpe / Filter angeschafft. UV lasse ich jedoch grundsätzlich aus. Jetzt das eigentliche Problem:

Seitem alles entfernt wurde, wachsen Pflanzen eigentlich gar nicht mehr.
__ Wasserpest und Co. werden nach rund 4-6 Wochen langsam glasig und etwas braun und sterben ab. Alle anderen wie zb. __ Hornkraut ebenfalls. Was wächst, ist jedoch die kleinen neu eingesetzt Seerosen..aber sehr sehr langsam. 
Wasserhyazinthe hält sich die Saison so einigermassen..aber von Vermehrung ist nicht wirklich zu sprechen.

Tja, was hab ich probiert: Bisher so ein Eisenmultidünger, eher vorsichtig als zuviel..möchte keine Algenblüte dadurch bekommen.
Von einem Bekannten Eimerweise Wasserpest besorgt in der Hoffnung durch den vermehrten Schatten der ensteht sowie die Masse an Pflanzen wird es sich schon regeln.

Wir sind jetzt im 4. Jahr nach der Radikalkur und bisher hat sich nicht wirklich etwas positives getan. Ich hab versucht den Teich sich selbst zu überlassen..also Filter arbeitet nur Biologisch, keine Zusätze etc.
Wasser bleibt das Jahr über durchaus klar..ausser im Frühling wird es für 3-4 Wochen trüb und dann ists wieder gut. Algenvernichter setzte ich grundsätzlich nicht ein.

Da ich dieses Jahr natürlich wieder Pflanzen kaufen werde, möchte ich auch gerne mal wieder Erfolg sehen. 

Welche Werte müssen im Wasser stimmen, damit die Pflanzen wieder "wuchern". Ich hätte momentan überhaupt nichts dagegen das zb. Wasserpest oder andere __ wuchernde Pflanzen das auch mal wieder tun würden. 

Liebe Freunde des Gartenteiches, bitte gebt mir mal Tipps und Hinweise was ich alles prüfen (Wasserwerte) und ändern soll. Deutlich mehr Pflanzendünger vielleicht? War ich damit bisher zu vorsichtig? Hab mich durchaus an die Dosierung gehalten..mal ein Tacken weniger mal etwas mehr, aber nie übertrieben.



Vielen vielen Dank!

Gruß,

Andre


----------



## Nymphaion (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, wasmuss ich ändern?*

Hallo Andre,

es wird ziemlich sicher an den Wasserwerten liegen. Ich hatte im letzten Jahr ein ähnliches Problem in meinen Becken im Gewächshaus. Unser Brunnenwasser hat Trinkwasserqualität (so wie hoffentlich Dein Leitungswasser auch), und deswegen war der Stickstoffwert so gut wie Null. Die direkt mit Dünger in den Töpfen versorgten tropischen Seerosen sind einigermaßen gewachsen, aber alle Schwimmpflanzen und Unterwasserpflanzen haben vor sich hin gemickert und sind ebenfalls glasig geworden und haben sich aufgelöst. 

Lass mal eine Analyse machen auf die Grundnährstoffe (N-P-K), vermutlich hapert es schon damit. Welches Substrat ist denn im Teich drin?


----------



## dupersuper (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, wasmuss ich ändern?*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andre,
> 
> es wird ziemlich sicher an den Wasserwerten liegen. Ich hatte im letzten Jahr ein ähnliches Problem in meinen Becken im Gewächshaus. Unser
> 
> Lass mal eine Analyse machen auf die Grundnährstoffe (N-P-K), vermutlich hapert es schon damit. Welches Substrat ist denn im Teich drin?



Ja, hab gestern noch hier im Forum gelesen und es sieht so aus, dass ich wohl mal so einen Wassertest besorgen werde um dann zu sehen ob es daran liegt. 
Kann ja eigentlich nur irgendein Wert völlig daneben sein.

Vorab, was sind denn eigentlich Idealwerte?

Substrat habe ich mal so eine feine Körnung mit Zeolith probiert in Körben (bei den Wasserpflanzen) oder direkt in den Boden. Es ist eine kleine Schlamm(?)schicht vorhanden.
Die Seerosen sind in Körben auch mit diesem Zeolith.

Hm...die Seerosen nehme ich da allerdings nicht mehr raus, die Wurzeln die sich dort gebildet haben, also schon aus dem Korb wieder raus, sind nicht unbeachtlich und das möchte ich jetzt nicht wieder auseianderreissen.

Die Wassepflanzen kommen neu, aber vorher möchte ich dann doch lieber das Wasser testen, bevor ich sie einsetzte. Werdmal morgen oder übermorgen einen Test besorgen.

Gruß,

Andre


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Servus Andre

Herzlich Willkommen

Zu deinem Problem hat Werner schon wegen dem Wassertest einen WICHTIGEN Hinweis gegeben  

Mir ist nur aufgefallen


> Substrat habe ich mal so eine feine Körnung mit Zeolith probiert in Körben (bei den Wasserpflanzen) oder direkt in den Boden. Es ist eine kleine Schlamm(?)schicht vorhanden.
> Die Seerosen sind in Körben auch mit diesem Zeolith.


Ich kenne jetzt die Wirkung von Zeolith (Quelle) nicht, aber es wird hier eher empfohlen ein Sand/Lehmgemisch als Substrat zu verwenden, da sich darin auch Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen befinden, aber wiederum nicht soviele um den Algenwachstum vorschub zu leisten.

Hier <Klick ein Beitrag von vielen zum Thema Substrat. In der Suche findest du sicher noch mehr, Stichwort Substrat oder Bodengrund oder Lehm/Sand.


----------



## dupersuper (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Danke Helmut für den Hinweis...ich werd mal in unserem Teichladen mir geeignetes Material dafür besorgen..und wohl auch den Wassertest 

Hab gerade mal ein wenig gegoogelt und eigentlich berichten alle darüber das "fast immer" zuviel Stickstoff im Teich ist..hmm..naja, aber darüber Philosophieren bringt jetzt nicht viel. Muss erstmal Gewissheit schaffen.

Mal sehen ob ich so einen test schon morgen kaufen kann.


----------



## chromis (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Hi,

Zeolithe wirken als Ionenaustauscher und können durchaus zu einem Nährstoffmangel führen.


----------



## Digicat (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Servus Andre



> ich werd mal in unserem Teichladen mir geeignetes Material dafür besorgen


Du meinst aber nicht jetzt Teicherde  

Teicherde ist hochgradiger Algendünger :crazy 

Glaub mir die Erfahrungen hier im Teichforum solltest du wohlwollend annehmen. Es hat ja niemand etwas davon dir einen "schlechten" Tip zu geben. 

*Wir wollen helfen  *​


----------



## axel (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Hallo Andre !

Also ich hab in meinen Teich nur feineren Kies ! Kein Sand Lehm Gemisch !
Viel zu Nährstoffarm für meine Wasserpflanzen denke ich . 
Den Kies wollte ich wegen der Besiedlungsfläche für die Bakterien und weil ich das leichter sauber halten kann .
Für meine Pflanzen mache ich etwas was ja nicht grad empfohlen wird . 
Ich hab mir Wasserpflanzenerde besorgt .
Die Erde packe ich auf einen Fließ setze die Wasserpflanze rein und binde das ganze mit einem Bindfaden oben zu . Ich denke die Pflanze hat dann die notwendigen Nährstoffe und es ist nicht gleich der ganze Teich mit Teicherde belastet .
Das ganze setze ich dann in den Kies auf die entsprechende Wassserhohe wie es die Pflanzen brauchen.
Hier mal ein Foto 



Foto 

Ob das was wird weiß ich noch nicht , aber ich bin optimistisch  

Gruß

axel


----------



## dupersuper (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

So, hab mir ein Wassertester von Sera besorgt.

Vorweg...scheint ich hab quasi "destilliertes" Wasser im Teich..kein Wunder also.

Hier also die Werte:

PH 7-7,5
GH 3
KH 3-4
NH3 0,00
NH4 0,00
NO2 0,0
NO3 0,0
PO4 0,0
FE 0,0
CU 0,0

So, Eisen ist somit ein kritischer Wert wie ich sehe.
Bei GH, KH wäre interessant zu wissen, was optimal ist.

Auf der anderen Seite bin ich froh, dass eben keine gifitigen Werte vorhanden sind bei allen "N Werten".

Denke, Eisendünger ist angesagt...welcher ist gut (ohne wieder Algen zu fördern)?

Was sagt Ihr zu den Werten?


Viele Grüße,

Andre


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Hallo,

das sind die Werte eines oligotrophen (extrem nährstoffarmen) Gewässers. So sahen früher mal die Bergseen aus: klar bis auf den Grund und fast kein Pflanzenbewuchs. Es fehlt nicht nur Eisen, es fehlt vor allem auch Stickstoff, denn von irgendwas müssen die Pflanzen ja wachsen. 

Gewässer werden vom Nährstoffgehalt in drei Kategorien eingeteilt:

oligotroph (extrem nährstoffarm, klar, wenig bis keine Pflanzen)
mesotroph (mäßig nährstoffhaltig, leicht trüb, üppiger Pflanzenbewuchs)
eutroph (übermäßig nährstoffhaltig, grünes Wasser, Algenblüte, oft mit __ Wasserlinsen bedeckt, nur wenige Pflanzenarten, dafür in riesiger Stückzahl)

In den meisten Gartenteichen wird es sinnvoll sein einen Zustand zwischen oligotroph und mesotroph anzustreben. Vollkommene Algenfreiheit im Teich geht nicht, es wird im funktionierenden Gartenteich jedes Jahr im zeitigen Frühling zu einer kurzen Algenblüte kommen. Die ist aber vorbei, sobald die Pflanzen kräftig mit dem Wachstum einsetzen.


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Hallo Andre,

statt jetzt Geld in Dünger zu investieren, besorg Dir erstmal ein oder zwei Eimer Lehm und gib jeder Sumpfpflanze (soweit vorhanden) davon eine Handvoll an die Füße (Ist nicht ganz so nährstoffreich wie Teicherde). Das Ganze dann mit Sand/feinen Kies abdecken.

Was hast Du denn überhaupt als Substrat im Teich? Und welche Pflanzen hast Du? 
Ein Bild vom Teich wäre gut... dann kann man sich das irgendwie besser vorstellen.


----------



## dupersuper (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Hallo..
Also wie Werner schrieb kann man das Gewässer genauso bezeichnen..klar aber kaum etwas wächst.
Ich habe mir mal Sera Florena Concentrate besorgt.
Das ist völlig Nitrit und Phasphatfrei und hat ein Mineralkomplex sowie "langzeitstabilisiertes" Eisen.

Ich hatte gestern noch irgendwo gelesen so zwischen 0,25 und 0,5mg Eisen pro Liter wären optimal.

Hab es den Tag über langsam einfliessen lassen..also nicht alles auf einmal.
Zwischendurch gemessen.
Derzeit ist der Wert bei rund 0,25 mg Eisen pro Liter im Gegensatz zu 0,00 vorher.

So, ich werd morgen nochmal messen und vorsichtig noch etwas weiter erhöhen (kann ja jetzt testen  ).

Mit dem Lehm werde ich mir morgen wohl auch etwas besorgen. Wir haben ein paar Km weiter ein Tier und Zoohandel mit allem was es auch so für den Teich gibt. Evtl. haben die einen Lehm..einfach aus dem Boden will ich ihn nicht nehmen..keine Ahnung was der dann bewirkt..oder sollte ich es doch tun?

Wasserpflanzen habe ich nach dem Winter nur Seerosen derzeit.
Ich kaufe die Tage nun massig __ Wasserpest, Tannenwedel, __ Hornkraut, __ Papageienfeder usw.

Ich hoffe das mit den richtigen Maßnahmen nun der Bewuchs deutlich kräftiger wird.


Wie kann ich den Stickstoffwert erhöhen? Ich habe gelesen, dass zuviel Stickstoff natürlich auch sofort das Algenwachstum erheblich verstärkt. 
Ich möchte das lieber in einer vorsichtigen Form angehen.

Danke und Gruß,

Andre


----------



## chrisgruebl (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Servus Andre



> Mit dem Lehm werde ich mir morgen wohl auch etwas besorgen. Wir haben ein paar Km weiter ein Tier und Zoohandel mit allem was es auch so für den Teich gibt. Evtl. haben die einen Lehm..einfach aus dem Boden will ich ihn nicht nehmen..keine Ahnung was der dann bewirkt..oder sollte ich es doch tun?


Ich bezweifle mal das man dort Lehm bekommt....
Naja, Lehm wird aber nun mal einfach aus dem Boden gebaggert..... Wenn du willst, kannst du dir bei mir Anhängerweise Lehm holen ;-)


----------



## Annett (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Hallo Andre,

Chris hat Recht - Lehm kommt IMMER aus dem Boden. Viele verwenden den Lehm, den sie beim Teichaushub finden, später im Teich. 
Kommt halt immer darauf an, wie der Boden unter dem Grundstück beschaffen ist. Ich habe für meine Seerosen sogar schon alten Lehm aus einer Stampflehmmauer verwendet. Man muss nur zusehen, dass man das Stroh darin halbwegs los wird.
Lehm ist ein sehr ökologischer "Baustoff", der sich im Gegensatz zu Beton/Zement immer wieder neu verwenden läßt. 


Der Stickstoffeintrag kommt übrigens von ganz alleine. 
Jedes Blatt und jeder Blütenpollen/Staub wird im Teich umgesetzt.... sei doch froh, dass Du keine Algen hast. Die Pflanzen werden schon irgendwann in die "Pötte" kommen.
Viel schlimmer ist der Zustand "Grünes Wasser/Algen + schlechtes Pflanzenwachstum". 

*
Geduld ist die wichtigste Eigenschaft eines frisch gebackenen Teichbesitzers.*


----------



## dupersuper (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

So, hab mir Lehm besorgt und die Seerosen damit eingedeckt (in Körben) und darüber groben Aquarienkies, damit nicht alles verwirbelt wird.
Montag oder Dienstag werden dann die anderen Pflanzen gekauft und eingesetzt. Eisenwert ist jetzt ok, so um die 0,35 mg, Lehm ist eingesetzt..kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen. In einer Woche werde ich die Wasserwerte nochmals testen, mal sehen worauf es sich dann eingepegelt hat. 

Andre


----------



## dupersuper (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Hallo!
Hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht:

- Die gepflanzten Bachungen kommen scheinbar gut bisher (eingepflanzt im Topf mit Lehm)
- __ Papageienfeder und __ Wasserstern haben nun ebenfalls sich entwickelnde Blätter...scheinen zu wachsen.


Was mich wundert...der Eisenwert FE den ich so langssam um die 0,25 -0,3 gebracht habe, ist immer wieder nach wenigen Tagen bereits auf 0,0 gesunken. 

Wie kann das sein?
Verbrauchen die Pflanzen wirklich soviel Eisen?

Gruß,

Andre


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Hallo Andre,

Eisen ist ein zickiges Ding. Es geht ständig so feste Bindungen mit anderen Stoffen ein, dass es dann in den Wasserwerten nicht mehr auftaucht. Generell hat man mit dem Eisen im Gartenbau diverse Probleme, z.B. muss man viele Kulturen mit Düngern behandeln in denen das Eisen in einer bestimmten Bindungsform (chelatisiert) vorliegt, damit das Eisen für die Pflanzen überhaupt zugänglich ist.


----------



## chromis (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Hi,



> Verbrauchen die Pflanzen wirklich soviel Eisen?


eigentlich nicht, meistens sind aber die Filter richtige Nährstofffallen.
Oft wird auch kein Eisen gemessen, da viele Aquarientests nicht fähig sind die Chelate zu knacken.


----------



## dupersuper (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Naja, der Eisentest zeigt ja nach dem einfüllen durchaus die gewünschte Konzentration an. Nur nachein paar Tagen nichts mehr. 
Nun, hab gegoogelt und dort wird immer beschrieben, das Eisen halt oxydiert und dann nach einiger Zeit nicht mehr nachweisbar / in der Ursprungsform vorhanden wäre. Das könnte eine Erklärung sein.


----------



## dupersuper (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Wiedermal ein kleiner Zwischenbericht:
Es wächst und wächst derzeit. Alle neu eingesetzten Pflanzen zeigen ein schöne grüne Farbe und wachsen im gegensatz zu letztem Jahr. Dort war eher verkümmern angesagt.


----------



## Annett (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen wachsen nicht, was muss ich ändern?*

Hallo Andre,

na das klingt doch gut. 
Jetzt im Mai wächst ja so ziemlich alles los..... vor allem das "Unkraut" hier. :evil


----------



## josefbenz (27. Apr. 2015)

Hallo, ich habe ähnliches Problem mit Wachstum:
ich habe einen Schwimmteich, den ich mit Regenwasser speise. ca. 60% Regenerierungsfläche unterteilt in einen Teich mit Sand und __ Schilf und einen Teil mit Steinen/Sand und v.a. __ Iris. 
Der Teich ist ca. 7Jahre alt, Wasser ist klar, wenig Algen. Der Schilf wächst einigermassen gut, doch die Iris wachsen und vermehren sich kaum. Ich dachte, es hat was mit Mineralienmangel zu tun und gab Urgesteinsmehl hinzu und auch ein Eisenstück wegen Eisenmangel-Befürchtung. Hat bis jetzt alles wenig gebracht hinsichtlich Wachstum. Was könnte ich noch tun?


----------



## laolamia (27. Apr. 2015)

moin!

du hast einen beitrag von 2008 rausgekramt 
in welchem bereich wachsen deine __ iris?

du hast ein stueck einsen gegen eisenmangel in den teich gelegt???????????

gruss marco


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Apr. 2015)

Hi Josef,

Willkommen im Forum

das der Pflanzenwuchs mickert hat ja meißt mehrere Ursachen. Ein Eisenmangel (dann werden die Pflanzen aber auch sichtbar gelb) wäre nur eine. Bei mir wachsen die Wasserschwertlilien und andere Pflanzen ohne Düngung (Osmocote-Kugeln) auch net besonders weil ich kaum Nitrat und Phosphat im Teich hab. Teste das Wasser mal auf die Nitrat-/Phosphatgehalte - ich bin sicher die werden auch sehr niedrig sein

MfG Frank


----------



## DanielKl (27. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

Der Nährstoffgehalt in mit Regenwasser gespeißten Teichen ist typischer weise extrem  gering bis mehr nachweißbar wenn diese keinen Nährstoffeintrag durch Fischfutter oder der gleichen haben. Ein mineralischer Dünger, am besten einer extra für Teiche, schafft hier Abhilfe. Wenn du die Pflanzen in Lehmigen, sehr dichten Boden (Mutterboden z.B.) setzt verringert das auch die Menge an Nährstoffen die aus dem Topf ins freie Wasser gelangen und du vermeidest damit dass auf einmal Algen anfangen zu Wachsen.
So hab ich es bei meinem Teich zu mindest angestellt 
Mess aber vorher noch mit einem wirklich genauen Test nach ob es wirklich an Nitrat/Phoshat liegt, sicher ist sicher^^

Grüße


----------

